# 55 gallon first mbuna tank stocking list



## dimebagdavid (Sep 21, 2015)

starting my first african cichlid tank... been cycling for one month with feeder goldfish, plan on getting my cichlids this weekend. was thinking maybe this would be a ggod stocking list but wanted some input on whether too many or if these wouldnt mix well..... 4 yellow labs, 4 rusties, 3 yellow tail acei,3 white tail acei, and maybe 1 or 2 lake malawi catfish? attached is a pic of my tank as is right now http://i62.tinypic.com/1179t3c.jpg


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!!

A 55G setup suggests a maximum of 12 fish at adult size. I would drop one of the acei species for sure.

Have you tested your water parameters, if so, please post the results for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.


----------



## dimebagdavid (Sep 21, 2015)

yea tested my water parameters, ammonia at zero, nitrite at zero, and nitrates running around 10 ppm. yea was thinking of maybe dropping one of the acei species because *** read that they can get quite large. im running 2 penguin 350 bio wheels with extra bio max ceramic filter inserts in the back also


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Nice tank. You want to try and get at least a 1m:3f ratio. IMO a 55 is too small for Acei.


----------



## dimebagdavid (Sep 21, 2015)

yea i plan on saving up and upgrading to a 125 by next year so i can get more fish. lol. just recently got into the hobby a couple months back, my neighbor gave me his old tank, its a 45 gallon corner tank just tropical mix fish. but i have a german blue ram in it that has been in there for 3 weeks now and is doing quite well, which im actually pretty proud of because *** heard they can be quite difficult as far as water parameters go.


----------



## dimebagdavid (Sep 21, 2015)

also one quick question, when adding my fish is it better to add all at once so they dont get territorial over caves first off(i know this might be a bit of a load on my filter), or should i get a couple one week and then a few the next? and thanks for the replies everybody.....


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd limit to 2-3 species and drop the acei for a 55G. You can always get them when you get the 125 (but don't save fry).

I'd get them all at once. If you have cycled with a full tank of gold fish, then the beneficial bacteria will be fine. If you had less than a full load of goldfish you can return them and finish your cycle with ammonia.


----------



## dimebagdavid (Sep 21, 2015)

If i did drop the acei what would you guys suggest that would go well with the yellow labs and rusties. Really liked the acei coloring but yea I'll just wait I don't want them growing too fast and getting cramped in my 55. What about elongatus chalosi, red top hongi, or yellow top mbama. Or should I go with something more simple like maingano? Thanks for the input by the way


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

dimebagdavid said:


> What about elongatus chalosi, red top hongi, or yellow top mbama. Or should I go with something more simple like maingano? Thanks for the input by the way


First three are all good choices, or even Cynotilapia "Hara" white top. The maingano might prove to be too aggressive for a 55 gallon, and difficult to find pure.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

dimebagdavid said:


> If i did drop the acei what would you guys suggest that would go well with the yellow labs and rusties. Really liked the acei coloring but yea I'll just wait I don't want them growing too fast and getting cramped in my 55. What about elongatus chalosi, red top hongi, or yellow top mbama. Or should I go with something more simple like maingano? Thanks for the input by the way


If you're going with yellow labs, not sure I would add another Labidochromis species such as hongi and mbamba.
I would try the red top l. Trewavasae at a 1m:7f ratio. The male is stunning and the females are a peachy OB.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Mudkicker said:


> If you're going with yellow labs, not sure I would add another Labidochromis species such as hongi and mbamba.
> I would try the red top l. Trewavasae at a 1m:7f ratio. The male is stunning and the females are a peachy OB.


While they are in the Labidochromis genus, I wouldn't suggest the hybridization risk is very high at all, especially with proper stocking. It's kind of like solid and barred zebra types... they don't seem to mix either. I wouldn't keep two barred, or two solid coloured Labs together... and probably not chisimulae with any of the others... but a mbama or hongi with Yellows should be fine.


----------



## dimebagdavid (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the input. I'll let everyone know what I end up with on friday, and look forward to becoming part of the cichlid forum community


----------



## dimebagdavid (Sep 21, 2015)

Sorry it hook so long to upload this but here it is my 55 gallon stocked. Probably will eventually weed out a couple males and or species if they don't get alon as tge mature. 



 went with 5 yellow labs, 5 yellow top mbambas, 4 ob zebra, and 3 cobalt blue zebra


----------

